# Breeding happened so fast this year



## Southdown (Nov 10, 2013)

This year was unusual in that my ewes were bred the very first day with the ram and on day two and forward they wanted nothing to do with him.  In the past years, it would take a few days for the girls to come into cycle and accept the ram, but this year it was only on day one and for one day only!  Odd.  Well, I can mark my calendar!!


----------



## n8ivetxn (Nov 10, 2013)

Just think if you'd waited one more day! ....Boy, your lambing season will be extremely short and busy! 

I think 5 of my girls have cycled in the same week. One cycled in late August, I think she took. So I have one set of lambs due in mid-January (yuk!) and lambs in late March....


----------



## Southdown (Nov 11, 2013)

Late March for me.


----------



## n8ivetxn (Nov 14, 2013)

Do you get nervous? Or just excited?

Part of the reason I got hair sheep is the easy birthing reputation, but I still get the jitters!


----------



## Southdown (Nov 19, 2013)

Super excited!  I have not lost an ewe yet, but I have lost a lamb and came close to losing twins.  The only part that stresses me is trying to be home when they are due and not missing work.  I hate to take a vacation day and then they don't lamb that day.  If only they would all lamb on weekends.


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 19, 2013)

Honestly, lambing doesn't worry me at all. I'm just so excited  I try to forget about it and that way I can just go out the sheep and find a new set of lambs all happy. I just check on them twice a day, I don't worry about going out throughout the night or throughout the day. I know the exact dates my sheep are due so I know when to curb my excitement until the next lambs arrive haha.


----------



## n8ivetxn (Nov 26, 2013)

Roger that! - I may have to take a vacation day or two this year....LOL, lambing on the weekends....

Sheepgirl, I hope I can relax a little as time goes on - this last summer I lost an important ewe and I guess it's got me wound up. She was very nice looking and her bloodline is rare. I certainly didn't help 

I can't wait for those babies!


----------

